# Hiro 2009-04-05



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Sunday we went for a walk in the spring.

All the pictures at
http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.Havanese/Palmpasen05042009#


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beautiful! I just love Spring!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I always look forward to seeing your pictures. They are sooo good.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hiro is so beautiful! And the weather looks amazing. Thank you for sharing your pictures!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I always look forward to seeing your pictures. They are sooo good.


Exactly!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Adorable! Great pics.

How do you get the barrett to stay? What kind is it...Winston always has his hanging...

Thanks.

eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Triple A: Awesome As Always.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

He is beautiful congratulations


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i love your photos!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh it's my boy! He always makes my heart go pitter pat. He's so beautiful . . . and soulful. I want a Hiro too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

what great pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Ans for the Hiro picture fix. I love that boy!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hiro is beautiful and you take wonderful pictures!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap2:Wonderful photos :clap2:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful as a painting!
I really enjoyed those.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

[email protected]!! 
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

